# Nanny Broke Contract



## Deisce (15 Nov 2013)

Hi,

We interviewed and hired a nanny to look after our 3 children last September. This was to start in November. Fantastic references. 

She signed a contract so we thought we were sorted. One week ago we rang her and got no answer. I mailed her and she said she had to go home to Brazil unplanned. She said she thought she was going to be back in a week or two weeks but she didn't know. So she said she understood if we got someone. We sent back that we would try and put interim arrangements cover for a few weeks to wait but she never replied.

Now a few things make us suspicious like her phone rang out a few times with an irish sounding ring rather than abroad. Also when we hired her she was leaving her current employer due to a pay disagreement. so we now wonder whether she came to an arrangement with them.

Now I know we need to cut our loses and suck it up. But do we have any come back with her? With extra cost we have in arranging short term care. If she is in fact still in the country.


----------



## emeralds (15 Nov 2013)

Start looking for someone else. Preferably someone from an EU country so you will have no issues with visas or work permits. Don't waste your time trying to get compensation from the first nanny.
Did you check her references? Did you speak to the current employer with whom she had the dispute over pay?


----------



## Sue Ellen (15 Nov 2013)

If she is that unreliable count your blessings that she did not get to mind your children.  As annoying and upsetting as it may be best to just move on.


----------



## Deisce (16 Nov 2013)

Thanks. Thought so. She is married and resident in ireland with RSI number. So work visa wasn't an issue.

References were glowing and all irish families. And Ireland being so small, even a colleague in work knew someone who knew her and had tried to offer her a job. She had rejected it because she had job with us.


----------



## mercman (16 Nov 2013)

You've been given good notice not to go near her. Don't tempt fate. And when it comes down to references they really aren't worth the paper they are written on.

Go off and look again, it's your 3 children that are going to be cared for, not a bowl of goldfish.


----------



## ajapale (16 Nov 2013)

Deisce said:


> She signed a contract.



What kind of contract did she sign?


----------



## SarahMc (16 Nov 2013)

What does it matter? its not as if OP will want to enforce it, or seek compensation for breach of contract from someone on a minimum wage job.
To me, she sounds like a good nanny, who was offered more to stay with the current family, and just hasnt got the guts to tell you.


----------



## Luternau (16 Nov 2013)

I think you should just forget about her. Trying to enforce a contract will take ages and cost you. I dont think its worth it. Good nannies are not that rare.


----------



## niceoneted (16 Nov 2013)

Just because she has an RSI no - as in a pps no does not mean she is entitled to work. A lot of non Europeans who are in Ireland get them to open bank accounts etc. she might still need a work permit.


----------



## delgirl (17 Nov 2013)

niceoneted said:


> Just because she has an RSI no - as in a pps no does not mean she is entitled to work. A lot of non Europeans who are in Ireland get them to open bank accounts etc. she might still need a work permit.


... or could be registered as a 'student' and entitled to work only 20 hours per week.


----------



## Bronte (18 Nov 2013)

Deisce said:


> . I mailed her and she said she had to go home to Brazil unplanned. .


 
This is obvoiusly the problem, something personal unexpecedly cropped up, it could be a crisis of some sort, all other details you have on her are good.


----------

